
USA Today Web Guide: Hotsites (2002) - lips
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/webguide/hotsites/2002-07-22-hotsites.htm
======
lips
A smattering of other variations on the link work as well:

[http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/webguide/hotsites/2002-0...](http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/webguide/hotsites/2002-08-14-hotsites.htm)

[http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/webguide/hotsites/2002-0...](http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/tech/webguide/hotsites/2002-08-01-hotsites.htm)

There's something strangely gratifying about browsing through old pages in
situ, vs. on archive.org As it happens, some of these managed to evade the
wayback machine.

------
tantalor
One of these links still works!

[http://www.who2.com/](http://www.who2.com/)

